# Bmx Bike Nicht Auf Öffentlichen Erlaubt!! Muss Ich Verkehrssicher Machen??



## ElectroBMX (27. Mai 2005)

hallo leute
hab mir gestern n bmx von bulls geholt und natürlich überall damit rumgeheizzt....
heute abend war ich so "nett" das ich mein kumpel hinten auf die beiden (kp wie das heisst) alu teile da wo man sich draufstellen kann mitgenommen...
da kamen leider die grün weiss pommes und sind mir hinterher gefahren habe noch einen versuch gestartet und in die pedalen getreten ... vergeblich ... 
waren eigenlich in ordnung die kollegen....
meinten nur von wegen wieviele leute normalerweise auf einem fahrrad sind und blabla...
und meinte auch das ich auf nem bügersteig und strasse damit nix verloren habe da es nciht zugelassen ist und das es ein reines sportgerät ist und ich damit nur in abgezäünten gebiet fahren darf...
hab leider versäümt ihn zufragen ob ich es verkehrssicher machen kann d.h das ich mit dem auch so rumheizzen kann....
weil wäre voll schade das ich das bike abgeben muss wenn ich das ncih so fahren darf.....
und eigentlich so lust mit funky katzenaugen rumzuheizzen hätte ich acuh net...
aber die würde ich dann auch ZUFÄLLIG nich dran baun 
würde mich voll freuen wenn mich einer hier aufklären würde...
bedanke mich schon dafür...
cu cu !


----------



## Wooly (27. Mai 2005)

krasse sache das ... aber scheizze muste dir doch nochn Hollandrad checkn um legal zur Schule zu kommen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElectroBMX (27. Mai 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> krasse sache das ... aber scheizze muste dir doch nochn Hollandrad checkn um legal zur Schule zu kommen ...




ja meinste ich krieg das nich hin ohne probleme mit den greenys mein bike zu PIMPEN LOL


----------



## kiRo (27. Mai 2005)

Das "nicht zugelassen" hat nix mit der Größe der Reifen zu tun - da gehts tatsächlich nur
um die gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Reflektoren. 1 weisser vorn, 1 roter hinten + 1 roter 
"Großflächenreflektor" (die Teile die fast so groß sind wie zwei Zigarettenschachteln) und
dann noch 2 orange Speichenreflektoren pro Rad und jeweils 2 orange an den Pedalen (einer
vorne, einer hinten). Dann _müsste_ eigentlich noch Dynamo und Lampe dran... aber da
steht ich eher auf das batteriebetriebene Zeugs. Ich glaub per Gesetz sind sogar Schutz-
bleche vorgeschrieben?!

Schau mal im Fahrradladen o.ä. nach, da gibts so längliche Aufkleber die reflektieren. Ne
Packung mit 9 Stück (rote, gelbe, weisse) hat mich bei Karstadt Sport 5,50 gekostet...
einen roten hab ich mir auf die Sattelstütze hinten geklebt und nen weissen vorne aufs
Steuerrohr. Vorteil ist, dass so'n Aufkleber nicht stört oder gar abbrechen kann, allerdings
sind die nicht zugelassen sondern nur als Zusatz erlaubt... aber besser als garnix.

Die Bullerei ist schon zufrieden, wenn du überhaupt was am Rad hast - und im Endeffekt
tust du dir nur selbst einen Gefallen, wenn du von Autofahrern besser gesehen wirst.
Ich find die ganze Reflektorausstattung auch nicht sonderlich schick, aber irgendwie
ist mir das lieber, als übern Haufen gekachelt zu werden 

Also nen paar von den Stickern dran und immer Batterieleuchten dabei und dann solltest
du eigentlich keine Probs mehr haben.

Gutes Gelingen.
Rolf


----------



## ElectroBMX (27. Mai 2005)

kiRo schrieb:
			
		

> Das "nicht zugelassen" hat nix mit der Größe der Reifen zu tun - da gehts tatsächlich nur
> um die gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Reflektoren. 1 weisser vorn, 1 roter hinten + 1 roter
> "Großflächenreflektor" (die Teile die fast so groß sind wie zwei Zigarettenschachteln) und
> dann noch 2 orange Speichenreflektoren pro Rad und jeweils 2 orange an den Pedalen (einer
> ...




vielen herzlichen dank...hätte nicht gedacht das ich so schnell eine antwort bekomme...


----------



## jimbim (27. Mai 2005)

alter scheiß aufe bullen wen de  se siehst fahr halt nen andern weg und so weit es net dunkel is ist dat ja kein thema mit nem bmx rumzuradeln


----------



## jimbim (27. Mai 2005)

ps: ist dat bike gut?
nen freund vom mir wollt sich dat au hohln !
vom material nit schlecht (cromo, u-brakes usw.)


----------



## [email protected] (27. Mai 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> alter scheiß aufe bullen wen de  se siehst fahr halt nen andern weg und so weit es net dunkel is ist dat ja kein thema mit nem bmx rumzuradeln



ja genau . hör auf den fake . der fährt jetzt seit nem monat pro bmx und hat erfahrung wie ne landschhildkröte die hhhundert jahre alt ist.  

ot:
bmx = sportgerät
bmx=/=transportgerät

wenn du keinen mist macst darfst du damit rumradeln.
was meinst du warum rennradfahrer ohne fahren.deren radels sind auch sportgeräte.


----------



## derFisch (27. Mai 2005)

Mh komisch... Ich fahr Strecken absolut ungern mitm Bmx, weils ganz einfach zu unbequem für sowas is. Dafür habsch auch mein Hollandrad. 
Wenn ich mitm Bmx unterwegs bin, dann ums auch auszunutzen, ergo den Sport zu betreiben und nicht nur von A nach B zu kommen. Bisher hatte ich noch nie Stress mit den Grünen (abgesehen von ein paar übereifrigen Securities, aber vor denen biste nie sicher), obwohl ich ohne Bremsen und all dem anderen Zeug fahre. Das sehen die hier wohl recht locker.


----------



## Blackmetall (27. Mai 2005)

ich habw as am rad, jede mege edelparts
pff...bullerei.....fu! ich fahr nich über rote ampeln alsoe FU!
und wenn ich fußgänger sehe, dann fahr ich schrittgeschwidigkeit bis die weg sind.....


----------



## jimbim (27. Mai 2005)

> ja genau . hör auf den fake .



bin kein fake!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (27. Mai 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> bin kein fake!


ja











..


----------



## MaGarikk ! (27. Mai 2005)

lool also da musste echt mal derbes Pech gehabt haben, wennse dich direkt am zeiten Tag anhalten 

Ich wurde noch nie von nem Grünen wegen meinem Bike angesprochen ...

Und bevor du dir Blinkies und so weiter an dein BMX baust, ist es wirklich ebsser du gibts es ab  Das ja nichtmehr schön sowas ...


----------



## Salieri (28. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Hmmm, kommt vor. Aber sowas ist recht selten. Ein Freund von mir, zb, wurde angehalten weil er zu laut Musik an hatte, fürs 20 ham die sich gar nit interresirt...
Aber wenn du Licht vorn und hinten hast, lassen die meisten Polizisten das durchgehen, hab ich mir sagen lassen. Ob das nur in Braunschweig so ist weiß ich nicht.
Aber ich stand heute vor nem Penny Markt, da is ein Streifenwagen vorbeigefahren, die ham mein BMX eher bewundert... 
Also, ich würd mir keine zu großen Sorgen machen. Allerdings gibt es natürlich auch *********** unter deinen Freunden und Helfern, da musst du dein Bike erst verkehrsicher machen, Strafe Zahlen und dann noch bei der Polizei vorbeikommen und zeigen, das es der StVO entspricht...


----------



## Helius-FR (28. Mai 2005)

Dich hätten 100% die Grünen Spaßmacher nicht angehalten wenn dein Kumpel nicht mit auf dem Bike gewesen wäre !!!

Für mich und mein Nicolai haben sie sich noch nie interesiert...


----------



## Flatpro (29. Mai 2005)

omg watn topic  
wie wäre es mit du lässt dein rad so und nimms einfach keine typen hintendrauf mit, dann inetressiert das niemanden.... und hilfe, das rad is mal total schrecklich   hat ja sehr viel mit dem wirklichen bmx als sport zu tun^^s


----------



## The Passenger (29. Mai 2005)

ElectroBMX schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leute
> hab mir gestern n bmx von bulls geholt und natürlich überall damit rumgeheizzt....
> heute abend war ich so "nett" das ich mein kumpel hinten auf die beiden (kp wie das heisst) alu teile da wo man sich draufstellen kann mitgenommen...
> da kamen leider die grün weiss pommes und sind mir hinterher gefahren habe noch einen versuch gestartet und in die pedalen getreten ... vergeblich ...
> ...


Is doch nur Kindergarten hier...
Scheiss Faker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (29. Mai 2005)

alta meine fresse 


WIR SIND KEINE FAKER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flatpro (29. Mai 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> alta meine fresse
> 
> 
> WIR SIND KEINE FAKER!!!!!!!!!!!


er wohl, du warscheinlich nicht


----------



## derFisch (29. Mai 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> er wohl, du warscheinlich nicht


Ihr seid alle LOST!


----------



## Salieri (29. Mai 2005)

Irgendwie ist das Thema: LOST!


----------



## derFisch (29. Mai 2005)

Salieri schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie ist das Thema: LOST!


Nönö! Reproduktionsrechte liegen ausschließlich bei dem User "der digge", sowie unter Einschränkungen, Pro7 und mir.!


----------



## Flatpro (29. Mai 2005)

Salieri schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie ist das Thema: LOST!


deswegen schliest den fred ab und macht die schlüssel LOST


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (29. Mai 2005)

In Wob gibt es Polizei?   
Also ich denke auch: wenn du deinen Kumpel net auf den Pegs mit hättest fahren lassen, wären sie sicher nicht auf dich aufmerksam geworden. So what. Möchtest du das BMX nun zum Fahren üben (wahrscheinlich im Skate-Park) oder möchtest du ein verkehrssicheres Radel zum rumcruisen?


----------



## The Passenger (30. Mai 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> er wohl, du warscheinlich nicht



Ja,danke.


----------



## Flatpro (30. Mai 2005)

Dark Banana schrieb:
			
		

> Ja,danke.


also doch beide


----------



## The Passenger (30. Mai 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> also doch beide


Du anscheinend auch!

Alle 3 susamän


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (30. Mai 2005)

Dark Banana schrieb:
			
		

> Du anscheinend auch!
> 
> Alle 3 susamän


  ich und gefaked? sogar auf meinem ramen steht flatpro
ich identifiziere mich mit diesem namen


----------



## KölschePotatoe (30. Mai 2005)

sind wir nicht alle ein wenig...............gefaked?!?!?!  

außer jimdabim natürlich...


----------



## Flatpro (30. Mai 2005)

pass ma blos auf wat de sagst, du könntest genauso gefaked sein.. april 2005^^


----------



## jimbim (30. Mai 2005)

> ZITAT VON FLATPRO :    er wohl, du wahrscheinlich nich



na gut so weit ich es net bin


----------



## milchbrötchen88 (12. Juni 2005)

DIE BULLEN SIND SO VERBALLERT.....
Wenn jeder sein rad so gut unter kontrolle hätte wie BMXer oder auch freerider und downhiller bräuchten die affen vonne Pommesbude da auch keinen aufstand mehr machen... Weil was is wohl besser jemand mit guter sicherer Fahrweise und  "verkehrsunsicheren" rad oder jemand der ein "verkehrssicheres" Rad hat mit beschissener fahrweise der jede Omma tot fährt die ihn in den Weg kommt


----------



## The Passenger (12. Juni 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> ich und gefaked? sogar auf meinem ramen steht flatpro
> ich identifiziere mich mit diesem namen



Und ich esse jeden Tag eine Dark Banana!



			
				Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> pass ma blos auf wat de sagst, du könntest genauso gefaked sein.. april 2005^^



Ja, Mann!   Geb dir Recht!

Sei bloß vorsichtig, du könntest genauso gut einer sein!


Heute das BMX-Forum,morgen DIE GANZE WELT!!!


----------



## drunky-monkey (12. Juni 2005)

milchbrötchen88 schrieb:
			
		

> bräuchten die affen vonne Pommesbude da auch keinen aufstand mehr machen




ich fühle mich persönlich angesprochen und im inneren zutiefst verletzt


----------



## [email protected] (13. Juni 2005)

drunky-monkey schrieb:
			
		

> ich fühle mich persönlich angesprochen und im inneren zutiefst verletzt


fake


----------



## derFisch (13. Juni 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> fake


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## club old boy (15. Juni 2005)

Jungens, hört auf, Euch ze streiten mit dem Fakeblödsinn!

Aber versprecht mir, daß Ihr nicht mehr im Sitzen BMX-Rad fahrt!

Das geht 10, 15, 20 Jahre gut, vielleicht auch länger, vielleicht aber auch nicht und so ein Prolaps ist sehr unschön und man kann lange gar nicht fahren!   

Also StVZO-§67-konform und rückenschonend mit dem Hollandrad von der Mama in die Schule!!!


----------



## milchbrötchen88 (16. Juni 2005)

club old boy schrieb:
			
		

> Jungens, hört auf, Euch ze streiten mit dem Fakeblödsinn!
> 
> Aber versprecht mir, daß Ihr nicht mehr im Sitzen BMX-Rad fahrt!
> 
> ...



FAKE


----------



## Salieri (16. Juni 2005)

Was habt ihr eig alle mit eurem Fake scheiß!? Dümmer gehts doch gar nicht!? Das ist schlimmer als im Kindergarten hier! Ich glaube nichtmal inner Irrenanstalt gibbet solche Trolls wie ihr es seit! Und jetzt mal zurückk zum Fake, ähhhh, Thema...


----------



## [email protected] (17. Juni 2005)

Salieri schrieb:
			
		

> Was habt ihr eig alle mit eurem Fake scheiß!? Dümmer gehts doch gar nicht!? Das ist schlimmer als im Kindergarten hier! Ich glaube nichtmal inner Irrenanstalt gibbet solche Trolls wie ihr es seit! Und jetzt mal zurückk zum Fake, ähhhh, Thema...


FAKE


----------

